# Duke



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Same again for Duke.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Same again for Duke.


Aww! He is gorgeous isn't he  
Thanks for posting CC xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He is very placid unlike his hurricane of a brother. x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

another gorgeous little ginger:001_wub:. they are both lovely CC


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous ginger :001_wub:


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

He's gorgeous. What is his story I must have missed it


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

whose children are these?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry i forgot to put their story up.
Owners female had an opps litter but they are moving home and couldnt take them. Wanted to ensure the best homes for the kittens so they came into rescue.

Duke hopefully has a home with fierceabby's friend.
Fluffy hopefully has a home with Cats Galore's friend. 

Owners female has now been spayed as i went to visit yesterday.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I am keen on a siamese kitten but Duke is adorable! (As they both are) I love ginger kittens, especially pure gingers


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Duke is going to his new home Saturday afternoon.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Duke is going to his new home Saturday afternoon.


Soooooo jealous...

So great they have homes cc xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

New pics of Duke and Fluffy.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> New pics of Duke and Fluffy.


James walked in the office today to be greeted with me screeching IT's DUKE-EVE!!!! They have already got his bed and toys etc sorted 
I'm so excited for Duke - and them!! x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Duke has now gone to his wonderful new home.


----------

